# Warning for all tightliners! Your never gonna believe what my doc told me!



## perlanga (Apr 25, 2009)

I know this is gonna sound weird, but I have been sick as a dog this past week. I have laryngitis and went to the doc on Wednesday, well she gave me some Rx's and told me to rest. She then asked if I had any ?'s and I asked her about something that has been occuring for years.

Sometimes when I blow my nose or spit, I'll see black spots. At first this freaked me out, I thought it might have some lung disease. But since I was never bothered and I thought nothing of it. When the doc asked me if I had any ?'s. I asked her about the black spots. She said that it is eyeliner that goes into my tearducks, through my sinuses, and finally out my nose. I was freakishly horrified, she said it causes no problems though and not to worry about it.

Supposely it takes quite a while for this to start happening, so to any tightliners out there. Have you had similar experiences?


----------



## Lajja (Apr 25, 2009)

I actually had the same thing happen to me quite often years ago and couldn't imagine what it could be!! so I went to the DR and sure enough that's what she told me it was, I was kinda weirded out about it lol, but I still won't give up my eyeliner lol


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 25, 2009)

Reminded me of those people who suck up milk through their nose and squirt it through their eyes. I've never had that happen to me before. Glad it's not something serious.


----------



## Darla (Apr 25, 2009)

wow that is really strange!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont tightline because of allergies.


----------



## Xexuxa (Apr 25, 2009)

I've had that happen loads of times. With eyeshadow too!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 25, 2009)

it doesnt come out my nose, but i will notice like a day later if i tear up at all or get sleep winkys they are black.

on the note of doctors warnings, make sure you use something gentile and oil free when you tight line i was using mac fluid line for the longest time to tight line and i ended up getting a stye because it cloged all the pores near my lashline.


----------



## GillT (Apr 25, 2009)

Haha, that's pretty cool. Is it weird that I think that?

If I ever have black mucus then it's because I've been next to a burning candle for ages. I used to love falling asleep with my giant candle on next to me just listening to music but inevitably I'd wake up to BLACK.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lucy (Apr 25, 2009)

arrrgh thats soooo weird!!! lol

i don't really tightline because it tickles me too much lol but every now and then i'll do my bottom lids. i have found though that the mucus (or sleepy dust lol) in the corners of my eyes is often black from my liquid liner. but that's only at the end of a day of wearing liquid liner all day and it just gathers at the corner.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Apr 25, 2009)

wow does this apply to those who just do the bottom? Ive never had this happen but wow umm i guess i wont learn to tightline the top lashes LOL


----------



## Aprill (Apr 25, 2009)

yeah its happened...


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 25, 2009)

I've never heard of such a thing!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Apr 26, 2009)

It's happened to me, but I don't worry about it. All that stuff is connected. It's never caused me any problems.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm not much of a tightliner, but I have had this happen before. I usually wear quite heavy mascara/eyeliner, so I don't find it to be a surprise that I sometimes find residue if I blow my nose. I will say though, you should never actually line over your tear duct, you can cause infections and block them, and the only way to fix that is with a needle straight into the tear duct! Ouch!


----------



## laurie_lu (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't tightline or line my rims for this very reason.


----------



## phlox (Apr 26, 2009)

I tight line with kohl and it has happened a time or two.


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 26, 2009)

Lol, I've always wondered what that was when I spit. I convinced myself it was dirt we inhale throughout the day.


----------



## LivingDeadGirl (Apr 26, 2009)

*That always happens to me when my allergies kick in or I'm sick. Depending on the eyeshadow too. Sometimes I blow my nose and have fuschia boogers ha ha!*


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 26, 2009)

I've had it happen too...


----------



## Tyari (Apr 26, 2009)

Doesn't surprise me. All that stuff is connected. Won't stop me, though.

Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's happened to me, but I don't worry about it. All that stuff is connected. It's never caused me any problems. LOL! I saw your post after I left mine. Great minds think alike!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif arrrgh thats soooo weird!!! loli don't really tightline because it tickles me too much lol but every now and then i'll do my bottom lids. i have found though that the mucus (or sleepy dust lol) in the corners of my eyes is often black from my liquid liner. but that's only at the end of a day of wearing liquid liner all day and it just gathers at the corner.

I noticed this a few times, it looks funny but it has never scared me i just figured i didn't remove all my makeup as well as i thought, or something like that.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't like tightlining because it makes my eyes look smaller (it closes them off). But this is kind of freaky! lol!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif on the note of doctors warnings, make sure you use something gentile and oil free when you tight line i was using mac fluid line for the longest time to tight line and i ended up getting a stye because it cloged all the pores near my lashline. This is weird. Ugh and I got a stye near the trarduct right now bc of the duo glue for my falsies. Fell asleep with them on last night.


----------



## perlanga (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm happy to see I'm not the only one.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 27, 2009)

This Always Happens to me lol I wear so much Makeup lol I Never asked a Dr or anyone But it Was Obvious what was going on When I would see black specks or swirls When I would Blow my Nose I already Knew it was my Liner! Weird But not surprising since your eyes nose &amp; throat are all connected lol


----------



## perlanga (May 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol, I've always wondered what that was when I spit. I convinced myself it was dirt we inhale throughout the day. That's exactly what I thought it was, that and second hand smoke!


----------



## mebs786 (May 3, 2009)

Never heard of this!! Good thing you checked with the doctor.


----------



## Asocialisten (May 5, 2009)

Haha, no. I have never experienced black boogers.


----------



## MoRedStar (May 6, 2009)

I have never heard of that.. I will be checking the next few times I blow my nose..lol


----------



## Krystle (May 9, 2009)

lol, thanks for sharing that. I would have freaked out if I saw that.


----------



## kayleigh83 (May 11, 2009)

Haha so weird!!! I almost never tightline the lower lashline, but I tighline the upper lashline (between eyelashes) every day because I can't stand that gappy look you get where you have liner and mascara on and it's all black, but you can see skin showing through between lashes.

I've never had this happen to me though!!


----------



## magneticheart (May 11, 2009)

That's so strange, that would freak me out.

It's never happened to me.


----------



## leelee. (May 13, 2009)

That's pretty freaky. I've never tightlined my eyes so it's never happened to me before.

I'm not gonna be worried about it if the doctor says there's nothing to worry about. LOL

I just hope that when I finally get over my fear of tightlining, I don't get an infection or allergic reaction when I do it.


----------



## hazellikesyou (May 17, 2009)

I've had that happen on occasion. The first time, I could pretty much tell what was happening because it was bright purple eyeshadow.


----------



## Nanzi (May 17, 2009)

New to forum, not to makeup, but what is tightlining? It sounds like when you use eyeliner between the lashes or between the lashes and the eyeball.

Thanks to whomever will explain it.

Nan


----------



## Laura Barr (Jul 19, 2013)

I see you left this post quite a long time ago, but I came across it and thought I would respond. I have the same thing happen to me, because I wear eyeliner in the waterline. This is pretty gross, but I more often get this feeling behind the very top of my nose and I can feel something there and I have to do this hocking up thing and most of the time I can get it to drop down to my throat and I can spit it out. I have very dry sinuses so I get these accumulations of hardened,formed snot. I'm sure you are getting grossed out , but I am not sqeamish about very many things ! Anyway, the first time that happened and it had black stuff in it, I spit it out in my hand and my Dad happened to be there and I was like, "OH MY GOD DAD LOOK AT THIS ! WHAT THE HELL IS THIS ?" He said gross Laura, I don't want to see that !!!!!! HA HA HA HA !!! I AM SO WEIRD....HA HA !!!!!  But hell, we are talking about someone who likes watching zit popping videos on Youtube for fun !!! HA HA HA !!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theprettyalt (Jul 22, 2013)

That's pretty freaky...but I'm never going to give up my eyeliner. It's basically a staple for me; I almost feel incomplete without it if I'm going out (although I'll usually skip out on it for every day). This is good to know since I'd totally freak if I saw that.


----------



## amandagreen (Jul 23, 2013)

Haha! That is interesting and weird...weird that the eyeliner comes off in pieces in your eye and doesn't bother you!

I use a nice soft pencil liner and don't get it close to my eye...just too much irritation


----------



## natural7 (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow! That's never happened to me before. Thank you for the info though.


----------



## bigsexyhair (Jul 26, 2013)

I find it very hard to tight line. Every time I try my eyes end hurting.


----------



## oopie2006 (Sep 13, 2013)

So THAT'S what that is!!!! I even took a pic to show someone but thought I should google it first to see if it was happening to anyone else lol Glad I did. Thank you for posting that info!


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Sep 18, 2013)

> I know this is gonna sound weird, but I have been sick as a dog this past week. I have laryngitis and went to the doc on Wednesday, well she gave me some Rx's and told me to rest. She then asked if I had any ?'s and I asked her about something that has been occuring for years. Sometimes when I blow my nose or spit, I'll see black spots. At first this freaked me out, I thought it might have some lung disease. But since I was never bothered and I thought nothing of it. When the doc asked me if I had any ?'s. I asked her about the black spots. She said that it is eyeliner that goes into my tearducks, through my sinuses, and finally out my nose. I was freakishly horrified, she said it causes no problems though and not to worry about it. Supposely it takes quite a while for this to start happening, so to any tightliners out there. Have you had similar experiences?


 Thanks for this info!


----------



## Angel1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I am so glad that you posted that! Ive been worried myself. I also had black stuff in my mucus... Though it was because of my smoking habit years ago. But recently i changed to a blue liquid eyeliner... And my mucus is blue! Its a bit strange, I'm thinking to get permanent make up done on my eyes to avoid this!


----------

